# What makes you feel good?



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah just that.. what are some things that make you feel good inside, like actually you feel a releif. Like someting you do, did, have done, seeing things, anything, just list some things that make you feel better or good, things that make you go aaahhhh!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Watching my favorite tv shows
People saying nice things about me
People showing that they care
Listening to my favorite bands and seeing my favorite bands/artists in concert
Talking on the phone with a good friend who understands me
Working out...well when I do, I feel better about myself
Comedy, anything that makes me laugh
Knowing a guy is into me 
Getting through a hard night at work, then going home and listening to Stern before falling asleep


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I honestly have a hard time thinking of anything...

Rain makes me feel relaxed. I love rainy days.
Laughing. It doesn't happen very often, but when it does, I feel a lot better.
Laying in bed when it's dark. I can just make my mind totally blank, and it rocks.
My favorite music makes me feel great. I would be in a mental hospital without it.
A good movie or tv show. Great way to escape reality for a while.
When something actually goes right for a change. Kind of vague, but I think you know what I'm talking about.

Sadly enough, I can't really think of anything that involves another person. :stu


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Oooh, rain is a good one.


----------



## Mozzie (Jun 6, 2006)

Being with a person who understands me.
A really good movie
Glenfiddich single malt whisky
Stars. (well, stars don't actually make me feel good, but they make me realize how insignificant I and my problems are. They make me feel small, which makes me not care so much, which is almost like feeling good)


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

Njodis said:


> Sadly enough, I can't really think of anything that involves another person. :stu


You dont really need to have another person to be happy though right? I mean sure it probly helps.. but you have... all of us here at sas, dont we somtimes make you feel a lil better? i know when i come on here and vent and read things it helps me a lil and makes me feel good.

Besides you will have someone someday :kiss


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: re: What makes you feel good?*



Strange Religion said:


> Oooh, rain is a good one.


For sure.  I LOOOOOOVE thunderstorms. 
Snow
Babies
Puppies, kittens, and other baby animals
CUDDLES
Chris (Brenidil)
World of Warcraft
My laptop
My brother
Baking
My Heavenly Father and the Scriptures
Cleaning/organizing
Rollerblading
Crafts/knitting/sewing
Clothes
Reading/collecting books
Teaching.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

So far, the only things I have are:

*Nature walks
*Certain TV shows/Movies, mostly cartoons. 
*People being kindly
*When I get my chores done without being asked.
*Music
*Getting complimented (rarity)
*If someone is interested in me 
*Storms (another rarity) but heat lightening is pretty cool.
*Videogames sometimes are a fun distraction
*Accomplishing a goal/ improving on some aspect.


----------



## anonymous259 (Nov 28, 2006)

Laughing and But Making Other People More

Movies, TV, Video Games and Reading. 
-I look foward to my favourite TV shows.

Yeah, I like rain too but many others I know say its depressing.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Mornings, i love how quiet it is outside and its so bright and beautiful

Biking to work, wish I could do that more but its snowing now

Hot baths on a cold night (Got lots here in Canada)...i feel like a kid when I get to take a bath :yes

Working with this one person at work who makes me smile and makes me feel good about myself and doesn't seem too judgmental

Playing Basketball this past summer with my cousins, i should have done that more with them...upcoming summer will do again

Listening to some of my favourite music while driving to work (Bloc party - so here we are rocks)

Having those moments when I'm not thinking about how nervous i might look or anxious and just being in the moment and living

Making others smile or feel good about themselves

_Thanks for making this thread, feels good remembering things like this _


----------



## Geronimo (Aug 23, 2006)

Helping someone I like and being appreciated for it.

Getting a sign that someone cares about me; whether it's an advice or a simple tap on the shoulders...


----------



## Lil Miss Fire (Nov 6, 2003)

The things that make me feel good are:

- my boyfriend Steve (Molbrew) 
- Cuddling with Steve and talking to him about everything
- My dad, he has been my support through everything
- Driving up to the mountains to clear my head
- My amazing Co-workers - Maggie, Mish Mish, Andrew, Ron, and Eboni
- Shopping
- Playing WoW
- Watching 24, CSI Miami, Amazing Race, or Survivor
- Pizza
- Double Doubles from IN-N-OUT
- Swimming
- Dancing
- Listening to Music
- Snow, and Drinking hot chocolate =)


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

When I can put together a segment on my radio station that makes me laugh! I don't know if i can feel a bigger "feel good" moment.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Reading
Biking
Tennis
Family Gatherings
Christmas
Thanksgiving
Music
Playing the piano
my career path


----------



## CityBoyGoneCountry (Oct 30, 2006)

Growing something like this...


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Music.
My boyfriend.
Any form of precipitation (including fog).
Feeling comfortable in my clothes.
My sheets that are made to feel like t-shirt material.
The absolutely dead silence snow creates.
Random acts of kindness.
Taking a really good photograph that I can be proud of.
Seeing people I love happy.
Having control over my own life.
Not feeling vulnerable.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: re: What makes you feel good?*



Mehitabel said:


> The absolutely dead silence snow creates.


Heeey, that's a good one. I never really thought of that, but yeah, that is a really neat feeling.


----------

